

What does this url do? - chii

I found this url in a what looks like malware link on thepiratebay.sx<p>&gt; http:&#x2F;&#x2F;1phads.com&#x2F;%C3%B2%C3%9ANI%15%C2%B5%C2%81y%1E?%82%98%AA*P%FF%CC%E4\%A3%A4%D7%E4%B4%F6%C0%87%A4%BC%85TF<p>i clicking on it seems to do nothing in chrome. Didn&#x27;t try in other browser, since it looks like an exploit. I would recommend you don&#x27;t click on it.<p>Does anyone have any thoughts on what this might do?
======
mooism2

      $ HEAD http://1phads.com/%C3%B2%C3%9ANI%15%C2%B5%C2%81y%1E?%82%98%AA*P%FF%CC%E4\%A3%A4%D7%E4%B4%F6%C0%87%A4%BC%85TF
      404 Not Found
      Connection: close
      Date: Tue, 25 Jun 2013 12:52:46 GMT
      Server: nginx
      Content-Length: 162
      Content-Type: text/html
      Client-Date: Tue, 25 Jun 2013 12:52:46 GMT
      Client-Peer: 78.140.173.147:80
      Client-Response-Num: 1
    

Perhaps it is paying attention to the User-Agent header, and only provides
content if it has an exploit for that browser. Or perhaps the url was only
active for a short time. I'm not interested enough to investigate further.

